# How long?



## Tommy_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a simple question, how long does usually take you guys to build a model car? Do you work on it every day or every few days or whatever?

Another question, how long should I let paint dry before I start assembly? I'm using Testors and Modelmasters paints, some are enamel and some are acrylic.

Oh, and I sorta messed up the windshield on my Yenko, I'm not too thrilled about that. You guys ever mess up?


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

I dont know how long it takes me to finish a model, but it depends on how much work it needs and how much you want to do with it. I never rush with putting them together... Messed up last night:tongue:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here lately I've been working on things every day but I also have a half dozen things going at once so it takes some time. I try to let my bodies set for a week at least after painting before I Bare Metal Foil them. Usually a week or more to get one completed. I've also got things that I've had started for months and even years. Just depends on my mood. 

I paint a bunch of things in the late Fall and then set them aside for when camping season ends. When it gets to cold to paint outside in the garage, I start building things.

If you take your time on things, they will turn out better and you will be much happier with the results. 

Mo


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I've been working on the Yenko for about two weeks, not every day, some days I was busy and didn't feel like working on it, but it's coming along.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just take your time, no big hurry to get it done unless it is a commisioned build for someone else. Don't be in a hurry to get it finished and things will turn out much nicer in the long run and you won't become disallusioned with the hobby.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That's not unusual at all for a build to take that long. I've had some that I finished within a week, but others have taken me weeks to finish. 

Your enamel paints will take a long time to dry, but the acrylic paints will dry much faster. 

We all mess up sometimes. It happens to everyone. Regarding your windshield, is that a Revell / Monogram kit? If so, so to the website wwww.revell.com and click on Parts and Service, then Defective or Missing Part. You can then click on the blue "Online Order Form" link (it's kinda hidden down that page). You can order a replacement windshield online in that manner. I've done that myself on the Revell Shelby Series 1 and a replacement windshield was received about a week later.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tommy_Boy said:


> Oh, and I sorta messed up the windshield on my Yenko, I'm not too thrilled about that. You guys ever mess up?


I've been doing this for almost 44 years and just two weeks ago I smeared Super Glue all over the side window of my Dodge Magnum Wagon. Happens to us all.


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Just take your time, no big hurry to get it done unless it is a commisioned build for someone else. Don't be in a hurry to get it finished and things will turn out much nicer in the long run and you won't become disallusioned with the hobby.
> 
> Mo


Yeah, I'm not in any hurry to get it finished.



scottnkat said:


> That's not unusual at all for a build to take that long. I've had some that I finished within a week, but others have taken me weeks to finish.
> 
> Your enamel paints will take a long time to dry, but the acrylic paints will dry much faster.
> 
> We all mess up sometimes. It happens to everyone. Regarding your windshield, is that a Revell / Monogram kit? If so, so to the website wwww.revell.com and click on Parts and Service, then Defective or Missing Part. You can then click on the blue "Online Order Form" link (it's kinda hidden down that page). You can order a replacement windshield online in that manner. I've done that myself on the Revell Shelby Series 1 and a replacement windshield was received about a week later.


Thanks for that tip.....I might do that.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've put some projects together as quickly as 24 hours, others I still haven't finished years later. It depends on the level of detail and the car. I did a 32' Ford in less than 24 hours once, the Lexus LFA took me 10 days.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I take longer with every model I build. When I was a kid, I just wanted the finished project. A lot of times, I'd get really messy and paint the pieces and glue them together, trying not to smudge the still wet paint. 

Needless to say, I was never terribly happy with them. It's probably why I have none of my first models anymore.

Now, I'm teaching the hobby to my son. And I want him to be happy with his builds, so I'm teaching him about patience. It works. He loves the two kits he's built so far. He didn't like taking so long to do it, but it worked out in the end.

Also, try to work just outside your comfort zone. It's the only way to learn. Sure, you'll mess up once in a while, but that's no big deal. Up until about last year, when I painted a car, it was a single solid color. Now I'm working on flame jobs and will soon attempt my first tiger-striping. Do a little bit more than you used to. Not a lot. Baby steps are fine here. Just make sure you take them. Don't be afraid to try new things.

You will mess up. You will mess up more than once. It happens. You can be at the top of your game and still make a mistake. Don't stress about it, just correct it and move on.

No matter what kind of paint you use, or whether you paint on the sprue or not, always let the paint dry completely. Trust me, fingerprints in the paint look terrible. Don't just let the enamels dry to the touch either. They need some time to cure. I like to give 24 hours now between coats. I don't always make that, but I like to try.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm new to building models just like you. I got an ACR Viper for Christmas. The day after Christmas I started to build it. I completed that in a couple of days, pretty happy with how it came out considering it was my first model. I've bought 10 models since then and completed 3 of the 10. I have three WIP ( work in progress ) going on right now. 

I mess up all the time when it comes to clear plastic, I need to get Testors clear plastic glue. Like others said it will take you as-long as it takes depending on the quality/detail you put into it. I've only been using Testors enamel and I'm happy with it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

tolenmar said:


> Also, try to work just outside your comfort zone. It's the only way to learn. Sure, you'll mess up once in a while, but that's no big deal. Up until about last year, when I painted a car, it was a single solid color. Now I'm working on flame jobs and will soon attempt my first tiger-striping. Do a little bit more than you used to. Not a lot. Baby steps are fine here. Just make sure you take them. Don't be afraid to try new things.


This is good advice - I do this myself and try to do something new with (almost) every build. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't. But when it does work out, it's a great feeling.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

have a Challenger T/A that has sat unfinished for 15 years,and a couple that are 10 yr projects


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have spent upwards of 200+ hours on one model, it varies depending on how complex any modifications I have incorporated into the build, such as major surgery, working features, electronics, custom decals, casting new parts, etc. I take my time on any build, and I'm done when I'm done and not before.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

the last model kit I built needed surgery to complete. It was a P-38 lightning that I wanted to fit out as a night fighter: i.e., a two-seater. I had to cut away the back of the upper fuselage to mount a larger body panel in so that the observer sat higher than the pilot. I thought I'd never get the new pieces to fit in and get the seams filled properly.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the Monty Python bit...

_Captain_: "How long is it then?"

_Sailor_: "That's a bit personal!"

It's like asking how long is a piece of rope. They vary widely. I can say that I rarely finish anything in one go anymore. A couple of months is about my minimum if I can stick with it. 

If I had a deadline and went at it like a job, an average kit might be do able in a week or less. But I already have a job (luckily) and a second one is not appealing.

Tim Boyd sometimes mentions when he started a build and when he finished. Usually years apart. So aside from the fact that my models aren't as nice or interesting, I'm just like Tim. :jest:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Tommy_Boy.....Welcome,, As you can see, sometimes we do get a little bit OFF topic from time to time....LOL......hope to see some Pic's of your build as soon as it's finished......

MOE.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

tolenmar said:


> I take longer with every model I build. When I was a kid, I just wanted the finished project. A lot of times, I'd get really messy and paint the pieces and glue them together, trying not to smudge the still wet paint.
> 
> Needless to say, I was never terribly happy with them. It's probably why I have none of my first models anymore.
> 
> ...


You sir, are no different than I am. I've been doing this for over thirty years, and I still have trouble learning patience. I just don't have what it takes to be patient sometimes. I really just don't know. There are times that I wait for several days, and other times that I wait for several years. Some models wait until I have the wherewithall to do it, or the correct supplies to make it come out right. Other times I don't even think about it. I just wait until I get the inspiration to do it more realistic than what I have, but wait until I have the correct references, and parts made for it - other times life problems get in the way. 

I want to get some chrome paint - like Alclad II, or Alsacorp, but that will be some bucks later. This is what I really want to give my models that realistic look for the trim instead of "Chrome foil" which only looks like aluminum foil glued, and not very well. I need to get a system going for getting all my models finished, and displayed. I don't want to do this until I move. I have too many projects at the moment, but I'm always on the lookout for something I used to have as a child, or I look for something that I hope to build in the future. I just need to finish what I started so long ago. I have a '55 Chevy sedan that I started in 1986, and it's still waiting to be finished. Now that I have a lot more confidence, and more time - I'll be doing some of these sometime in the near future. I just wish I had a spray booth to keep dust, and other contaminates out. 

~ Chris​


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I mess up all the time, in fact my latest mess up is an AMT ALF fire truck.
Also like every one here says take your time and let set for a day or so before you do any more and also do the same with paints, although the acryilics dry in just a matter of minutes.


----------

